# The Legendary Bill Kazmaier



## darksidefitness

The Legendary Bill Kazmaier - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa

My hands down favorite WSM winner. Bill is from a little town about 10 miles from my folks. Had a chance to participate in a charity event  with him a few years back but had prior commitments. Still big and bad after all these years.
Loves his culvers ! An absolute icon in the world of strength. 
Was a great Pler before his wsm titles. Course you know all this anyway Dark.
Thank ya for the vid brother... T


----------



## darksidefitness

ha ha ha...I follow Big Kaz too brother. He is indeed a Big Strongman Icon. I going to be posting some of his routines and that's some serious training...In those days, they lift heavy, smart heavy and hardcore heavy. I wonder…how they will perform in today's world with all the "new" methods and techniques?


----------



## turbobusa

Had he stayed with powerlifting and not tore himself up in wsm (Barbend)
He would have far surpassed his best totals. Had he come along 25 yrs later than he did Holy [email protected]!!. Guy still rolls a frying pan up like a blintz pretty damn fast.. T


----------



## K1

Great video...Always liked Kaz!


----------



## MR. BMJ

When I think of powerlifting and WSM, Kaz is the first guy I think of! Man, that guy was flat out intense, I can't wait to go home and watch the video tonight. IMO, KAZ and magnus were the pioneers that revolutionized and got this whole thing started for everybody else.


----------



## odin

MR. BMJ said:


> When I think of powerlifting and WSM, Kaz is the first guy I think of! Man, that guy was flat out intense, I can't wait to go home and watch the video tonight. IMO, KAZ and magnus were the pioneers that revolutionized and got this whole thing started for everybody else.



:yeahthat:


----------



## chicken_hawk

Kaz was ahead of his time and the intensity he could summon was incredible!

Great vid, watched it all!

Hawk


----------

